

What's your favorite music to program to? - Ben65

I was just wondering what everyone's favorite music to program is.  Most of the time I prefer silence, but sometimes a little music is nice.
======
gasull
[http://www.reddit.com/comments/6l9t9/best_background_music_f...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/6l9t9/best_background_music_for_programming/c0462ru)

